# Hare Ball



## EmptyNet

:shock: :lol:


----------



## Loke

I thought those were extinct


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> I thought those were extinct


If they all start growing things like that, they will be! (Or Gremlins will start popping out when it rains!)


----------



## Loke

Can we shoot the gremlins?


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> Can we shoot the gremlins?


I just checked the proclaimation and it said:


Utah DWR said:


> *Jackrabbits* (Lepus Californicus), *Gremlins* (Mogwai) *and Coyotes* (Canis Latrans): Jackrabbits, gremlins and coyotes are not protected in Utah. You do not need a license to hunt them, and you can hunt them throughout the year, however you may not feed gremlins after midnight and you may not get them wet at any time. If accidental exposure were to occur, direct sunlight is the only way to properly dispose of these horrible green hob-goblins. Furthermore, trapping of gremlins for the purpose of domestication is strictly prohibited as children may attempt to feed and bathe the gremlin once retained in captivity, thereby inciting massive and exponential reproduction on a mammoth scale.


So it appears that we can shoot them


----------



## Al Hansen

I thought the gremlin was extinct. I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## sawsman

Never seen one like that. :shock:

That one probably wants to be shot. Right in the _lump_-node...


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> .......................
> 
> I just checked the proclaimation and it said:
> 
> 
> Utah DWR":206vw1yb][b]Jackrabbits[/b] (Lepus Californicus) said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://snopessezBaxisfullofit.net/forum ... ade/thisup[/URL]
Click to expand...


----------



## Bax*

Silly Goob, thats not a real website!


----------



## wyogoob

Silly Bax*, no on ever clicks on links in a forum.

I gotta go, I'm feeding my mealworms.


----------



## EmptyNet

:lol: :lol: too funny. Bax* I tried the link also.

goob what do you feed your mealworms? Jeremy28 raised some of those giant mealworms, those suckers had to have been 3" long. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

EmptyNet said:


> :lol: :lol: too funny. Bax* I tried the link also.
> 
> goob what do you feed your mealworms? Jeremy28 raised some of those giant mealworms, those suckers had to have been 3" long. :shock:


potato or apple slices

I use the smaller sizes for ice fishing, red ones if I can find them.


----------



## Loke

I thought they ate meal


----------



## wyogoob

I store mine in oatmeal, corn meal, and/or sawdust at 40°. Every once in a while I take them out of the fridge, pick out the dead ones, and feed the rest potatoes or apples.


----------



## Bax*

Why is it important to keep them that cool Goob? Would keeping them at room temperature kill them off?


----------



## yfzduner450

I hope you put that thing outta it's misery.


----------



## Loke

Why would they be miserable in the oat meal?


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> Why is it important to keep them that cool Goob? Would keeping them at room temperature kill them off?


If we ain't a pair of hijackers!

If you leave them out in a warm room for too long they pupate. Later the pupa will turn into beetles. So you keep them dormant at 36° to 40° sometimes for up to 12 months if you take them out once and awhile and feed them.

Back in the day when I had a life, before the internet, I would puposely let some mealworms pupate. Brown trout just loved them.


----------



## EmptyNet

I didn't know that mealworms were beetles. Learn something new every day.


----------



## bkelz

it has to have cancer or something...?


----------



## NHS

It's not a TUMOR!


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> Silly Bax*, no on ever clicks on links in a forum.
> 
> I gotta go, I'm feeding my mealworms.


WAIT! Hold the door. Back up, back up......did you say "feed your mealworms"? :shock: 
Are you a mealworm rancher? And what, pray tell, do you feed them? Little ity-bity ham samiches?


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Bax*, no on ever clicks on links in a forum.
> 
> I gotta go, I'm feeding my mealworms.
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT! Hold the door. Back up, back up......did you say "feed your mealworms"? :shock:
> Are you a mealworm rancher? And what, pray tell, do you feed them? Little ity-bity ham samiches?
Click to expand...

No cured meats Longbow, too many chemicals. They get potatoes, carrots, apples, oatmeal, corn meal........healthy stuff.


----------



## Chaser

That picture is pretty disgusting if you think about it!

I have had mealies keep in the fridge for months at a time. Used them one season on the ice, and they were still good when the lakes iced up the next winter. 

This is a funny thread! I have been laughing my butt off the whole time. And yeah, MAJOR high jack!

That's not a TOOMAH! Its a TARGET!


----------



## wyogoob

The rabbit picture or the "mealworms having lunch" picture?


I'll hafta talk to Longbow 'bout hi-jacking , although both him and I were leading up to the fact that we believe the rabbit has a mealworm infestation. Uh....you know, we've gone full circle with this thing now. That's what we do in forums, go around in circles.................Uh....I can see by the look on your face, I'm not getting my point across. 



Igottagobak2wurk


----------



## Loke

The rabbit has a tumor??????

I thought that was how they all look just before the bullet exits.


----------



## NHS

Loke said:


> I thought that was how they all look just before the bullet exits.


No, they look like this:


----------



## Loke

I was thinking of the frame right after the first one and before the second.


----------



## MKP

OH MY! I'm thinking you didn't get much usable meat on that one?  

Isn't there parasites that cause nasty lumps like that?


----------



## Bax*

NHS! Did you take those pics??!!! Wow! 8)


----------



## NHS

Bax* said:


> NHS! Did you take those pics??!!! Wow! 8)


No. They were posted on a .204 Ruger varmint hunting forum:

http://www.204ruger.com/forum/

There are a lot of great guys over there that know a thing or two about varmint guns.


----------

